# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Arma juaj e preferuar ne CS !

## Gerdi

Cila eshte Arma juaj e preferuar ne CS !

Mua me pelqen te me shume m4a1 ose sic quhet nga cs-istat b43 ! 

Me pelqen se e komdoje me lehte dhe opsioni per ti vene silenciator eshte gjithashtu shume i mire  :buzeqeshje:   :sarkastik:  

HeadShoot te gjitheve ! Do ju kepus :P   :djall me brire:

----------


## miko

B 4 3 dhe mua më pëlqen se është armë me të cilën ke mundësi të gjuash në distancë....




Po të kisha edhe akoma një mundësi do votoja kallashin...b 4 1....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KOKASHTA

B 4 6 eshte arma me kafshe qe existon , e kombinuar dhe me De Eagle ...RRESPEKT COUNTER STRIKE

----------


## NucleaR`V1RuS

Daje arma ime e preferuar eshte AWP kjo arme duket si e lehte se vret me nje plum dhe eshte arme fatale po ju them i gjo qe eshte nje nga armet me te veshtira qe ka cs... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Davius

Mua me pelqen b-4-4 me duket me e mire...

----------


## Gerdi

Edhe mua me pelqen AWP ! Perpara vdisja ! kur hyja te neti ku luja une me thonin erdhi AWP :P ! Biles luaj akoma shume me AWP ! Megjithese varet nga dita si me pelqen te luaj ! kur kam qejf loj me aksion me m4a1 kur kam qejf me SNIPER mar AWP !  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## episodestory

Maroj Per B43.
Eshte Klas Fare.
Tung.

----------


## Gerdi

Ehe ! perpara me ka pas pelqy shume edhe b4-1 (ak-47) po se di pse sikur e kam humb i cik doren me ate se perpara sme manin ! tani e gjej me shume veten te m4a1(b4-3)

----------


## REJDI

Pershendetje !!!

Me nje b 4 - 1 dhe me b 1- 3 , jam i papam !  :buzeqeshje:  , loje me strategji dhe shume argetuese.

Awp , e marr vetem kur do zej ndonje pozicion perkates , ose kur luaj me kapionat qe kam zen vendin tim.

REJDI

----------


## Gerdi

Pershendetje ! 
Rejdi te njof une mer qen se lojen me strategji bashke e bojme ne po he  !  Te kujtohet ci boni master_killerit dhe be_outlaw ne cs_winter_assault ?!?! 

Zboooor ! Si linim me marr fryme i bonim me fol me veten  :buzeqeshje:  !

----------


## REJDI

hahahhahahahaha , sa kam qesh ! 

Kohe te bukura ato kush humb pagu , se ne skena pagu ndonjehere me duket  :buzeqeshje: 

Hajt se erdhi vera prap , dhe do i bojm zborin !  :shkelje syri: 

REJDI

----------


## Gerdi

Hahahahhahh ! Po pra !
Ce do qe na ka ik cyberi poshte, rrezik bohet ne nje sallameri qe shet suxhuke ne vend te b4-3  :shkelje syri:  ! 

Megjithate do ta gjejme ne nje menyre qe te luajme prap falas gjithe veres !

GerDi

----------


## KACAKU

Arma ime e preferuar eshte Thika,por ke harruar ta vesh aty,qe ta votonim edhe u detyrova te votoj m4a1.
AK-47 me duket se eshte b-42,se e ke vene b-41 aty siper.

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Arma ime e preferuar eshte Thika,por ke harruar ta vesh aty,qe ta votonim edhe u detyrova te votoj m4a1.
> AK-47 me duket se eshte b-42,se e ke vene b-41 aty siper.



Ahahhahahah ... Je i modh fare e ke bo si burrat ...Dukesh qe je lojtar me vlere te madhe .  :buzeqeshje:  ! Do i bejme peshk keta te tirones ne vere apo jo ...Po me 46 slu ti re ?

----------


## Gerdi

Po pra ! I kam vene me cs 1.5 se ne tr akoma ajo luhet ! nejse do ta bojme nje cs kokashte lale  :buzeqeshje:  !

----------


## KOKASHTA

Po me lale je i mireprit nga une ! ../connect azteca.rdsnet.ro 1.5 ...Me ke aty mua , por besoj mos kesh PING se ju nga shqiperiia e keni nja 120 pingun . Nejse dhe po hyre dhe sme gjen mua shif se te gjithe ata me @LB dhe a|b perpara jane shqipetare [ Luajne shume shqiptare ] ...Po ashtu interesohem une te te bej nje Slot nese ty te intereson  :buzeqeshje:  !

----------


## Gerdi

Ketu ne Shqiperia sbehet gjo me lujt online ! Eshte gjithe linja shume e dobet keshtu qe sia vlen Megjithate po pata mundesi do hyj patejeter qe te bejme nje cs bashke  :buzeqeshje:  !

----------


## KOKASHTA

PO mer te mirepres . . . Dhe po sme gjete aty shif se ke shume shqiptare dhe ke nderin te luash me ta :P

----------


## Gerdi

Ehe po une du me lujt me ty re me te pa a je aq i mire sa thua ! Pastaj shqiptare luaj tere kohes ketu :P ! dhe sia kan idene shumica  :buzeqeshje: 

Gerdi

----------


## White_Wolf

Arma me e mire eshte AK-47.Po shof shume nga ju qe luani me arme te lehta.Ka dhe nga ata qe rikan gjithe lojen vetem me Sniper ne dore.Duket qe preferoni armet e lehta.Kush di ta perdori Kallashin nuk do arme tjeter.Po nejse se per ju delet ka dhe 3-1.:P:P:P.

----------

